# 300 SSR Points for Rent/Transfer $15/Point



## lordog

Hello,

I have 2018 points for Transfer or Rent as well as 2019 (October use Year) points for Rent at $15 per point.  I have rented many times.  When asking to check availability, please provide:


check in and check out dates
desired resort
room size

***Please note that points are Saratoga Springs: can book 11 months out at SSR or any other resort is 7 months out**
*
Thank you so much


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## dl1955

Hello, any availability for 5-6 nights in any studio at any resort? Dates are flexible - last 10 days of October - first 10 days of November. Thanks!


----------



## lordog

dl1955 said:


> Hello, any availability for 5-6 nights in any studio at any resort? Dates are flexible - last 10 days of October - first 10 days of November. Thanks!


Hello,

Saratoga Springs has all nights,O 22-November 3rd.  15 points per night, 18 on weekend. 

All other resorts just have single nights here and there but not consecutive


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm looking for 2019 UY transfer of 74 points, is your transfer still available?


----------



## lordog

ACDSNY said:


> I'm looking for 2019 UY transfer of 74 points, is your transfer still available?



Hello,

I have 2019 points but as far as I understand, you cannot borrow points then transfer. I can transfer those points from this year that expire September 30th and if you need something beyond that, then I would need to make a reservation on your behalf (essentially borrowing).  If I transfer 2018 points to you, could you use them after expiration by banking?


----------



## ACDSNY

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2019 points but as far as I understand, you cannot borrow points then transfer. I can transfer those points from this year that expire September 30th and if you need something beyond that, then I would need to make a reservation on your behalf (essentially borrowing).  If I transfer 2018 points to you, could you use them after expiration by banking?


I think that might work if I can bank them.  I'll call and check tomorrow.  I'm trying to free up GC points in our current November reservation.


----------



## ACDSNY

We're interested in the transfer.


----------



## sunsetpointe727

We are looking for any studio available at any resort 10/25-11/3. Willing to do a split stay if needed. Just let me know, thanks!


----------



## lordog

sunsetpointe727 said:


> We are looking for any studio available at any resort 10/25-11/3. Willing to do a split stay if needed. Just let me know, thanks!


Hello,
Saratoga springs has 10/25 - 11/1 (111 pts) Preferred room
October 26-31 in a standard for 64 points

The other resorts have single nights here and there but they are during Saratoga Springs' availability.


----------



## THW

Hello, I'm looking for a 2bedrooom at BLT for either June 11 for 3 nights or June 18 for 3 nights. If BLT not available, please share info on any others.


----------



## lordog

THW said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a 2bedrooom at BLT for either June 11 for 3 nights or June 18 for 3 nights. If BLT not available, please share info on any others.


Hello,
Bay Lake Towers has a two bedroom for only 2 nights 11th And 12th at 52 pts/night or Saratoga Springs and Old Key West has all 3 nights 120 points. 

For June 18, Bay Lake has only 2 nights 18th and 19th in a theme park view for 128 points. Saratoga Springs and Old Key West have all 3 for 120 points


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## Dave889

Looking for 11/17-11/24 for BLT or Copper Creek at Wilderness for 2 adults & 2 children under 9 a studio room. Thanks!


----------



## lordog

Dave889 said:


> Looking for 11/17-11/24 for BLT or Copper Creek at Wilderness for 2 adults & 2 children under 9 a studio room. Thanks!


Hello,

No availability at those resorts. Saratoga Springs at 92 points is the only one available. 

Checking other availability, the maximum consecutive is a one bedroom Villa at Animal Kingdom Kidani 18-23 for 128 points


----------



## CinderellaDream

Will you check the following?

Check In - 11/26/2019
Check Out - 11/27/2019
Desired Resort - BLT (or any other MK/EP area resort)
Room Size - Studio


----------



## lordog

CinderellaDream said:


> Will you check the following?
> 
> Check In - 11/26/2019
> Check Out - 11/27/2019
> Desired Resort - BLT (or any other MK/EP area resort)
> Room Size - Studio[/QUOTE
> 
> Nothing available anywhere


----------



## jdragr

Anything for June 18 - 25


----------



## lordog

jdragr said:


> Anything for June 18 - 25



Hello,

I'm general yes, but I need more specifics. Various room sizes and resorts are available... Let's start with room size. What do you need?


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## casa_delSprague

Hello, 

It may be a longshot, but interested in a standard studio or value room at any resort for July 3-7. If you need specific resort - BW, AK, SS, BC, BLT (but really open to anything at all as long as its WDW). 

Thanks so much!


----------



## lordog

casa_delSprague said:


> Hello,
> 
> It may be a longshot, but interested in a standard studio or value room at any resort for July 3-7. If you need specific resort - BW, AK, SS, BC, BLT (but really open to anything at all as long as its WDW).
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hello,
There is availability at Saratoga springs for 76 points


----------



## MegluvsDisney

Grand Californian room for 4
July 11-15 
September 9-13
Dec 16-20

Dates/duration flexible


----------



## lordog

MegluvsDisney said:


> Grand Californian room for 4
> July 11-15
> September 9-13
> Dec 16-20
> 
> Dates/duration flexible



That is a tough resort to get! Totally booked!


----------



## casa_delSprague

lordog said:


> Hello,
> There is availability at Saratoga springs for 76 points


Thanks for your responsiveness. The points needed are higher than I was hoping so I'll have to pass this time around. Thanks again for looking into it for me!


----------



## HoneyMooner

.


----------



## Dave889

Hi--change of dates.

I'm looking for a studio at BLT or CCV for 2 adults and 2 kids under 9 for 9/29-10/6 or for 10/27-11/3.  Thanks!


----------



## Karen Thomasson

Would you be willing to transfer 50 points that can be used December 2019?


----------



## Ladybugsy

I'm looking for a week in 2 bed, preferably AKL for a week between dates of 9/10 and 9/30.  Would prefer true 2 bed rather than a sleeper in the 2nd bed, but willing to be flexible.  Thank you


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## lordog

Karen Thomasson said:


> Would you be willing to transfer 50 points that can be used December 2019?



Hello, 
I can transfer my October 2019 points to you and you would have to bank them for December . I cannot borrow 2019 points for transfer.


----------



## lordog

Ladybugsy said:


> I'm looking for a week in 2 bed, preferably AKL for a week between dates of 9/10 and 9/30.  Would prefer true 2 bed rather than a sleeper in the 2nd bed, but willing to be flexible.  Thank you



Hello,

Animal Kingdom Kidani has a 2 bedroom Savanna View anytime from September 10-19
Old Key West, Saratoga Springs and Boulder Ridge also have some 7 night availability at this time.


----------



## lordog

Dave889 said:


> Hi--change of dates.
> 
> I'm looking for a studio at BLT or CCV for 2 adults and 2 kids under 9 for 9/29-10/6 or for 10/27-11/3.  Thanks!



Sorry for the late response. For some reason, I am no longer receiving notifications. 

There is no availability at either resort at this time .


----------



## Ladybugsy

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> Animal Kingdom Kidani has a 2 bedroom Savanna View anytime from September 10-19
> Old Key West, Saratoga Springs and Boulder Ridge also have some 7 night availability at this time.



My apologies, I posted the wrong dates, I meant to put the 19th through the 30th of Sept.  Anything for these specific dates in a 2 bed?


----------



## lordog

Ladybugsy said:


> My apologies, I posted the wrong dates, I meant to put the 19th through the 30th of Sept.  Anything for these specific dates in a 2 bed?



Only Saratoga springs and Old Key West have 7 consecutive nights. Animal Kingdom Kidani has 3 consecutive nights in a Savanna view September 22-25. You can get the other 4 nights at the other resorts on a split stay. Bell services transfers your bags for you no problem!


----------



## adm1axt

hi there - I'm looking for a transfer of 235 points to be banked and used Dec. 2019  Do you have that many points available?


----------



## lordog

adm1axt said:


> hi there - I'm looking for a transfer of 235 points to be banked and used Dec. 2019  Do you have that many points available?



Hello,

I do not have that many points to transfer.


----------



## lordog

adm1axt said:


> hi there - I'm looking for a transfer of 235 points to be banked and used Dec. 2019  Do you have that many points available?



I do, however, have this many points to book a vacation for you.


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## Elle :)

Anything at OKW for 7/24/19 - 7/28/19 in a studio or 1 bed?


----------



## lordog

Elle :) said:


> Anything at OKW for 7/24/19 - 7/28/19 in a studio or 1 bed?



Hello,

In a studio there are only 2 nights available. In a one bedroom there is full availability for all nights. Total points is 132


----------



## Petersen Family

Availability for June 11-14 studio or one bedroom?


----------



## lordog

Petersen Family said:


> Availability for June 11-14 studio or one bedroom?



Hello,

Yes, there is availability at the following:

Studio Saratoga Springs 51 poiints
1 bedroom Saratoga Springs 93 points
Old Key West 1 bedroom 90 points


----------



## Petersen Family

Dates changed a bit. Since we will be arriving super early in the morning is June 10-15 available?  Checking out super early on 15th. Thank you. 

How do I email you directly?


----------



## lordog

Petersen Family said:


> Dates changed a bit. Since we will be arriving super early in the morning is June 10-15 available?  Checking out super early on 15th. Thank you.
> 
> How do I email you directly?



Hello,

You can direct message me by clicking on my profile and click start a conversation. If you have less than 10 posts you cannot do it. It's a whole complicated thing.

Great news, yes those nights are available same resorts:

Studio in Saratoga Springs 87 points
1 bedroom Saratoga springs 158 points
Old Key West 1 bedroom 153 points


----------



## Petersen Family

Are all the villas at Saratoga treehouse villas?  That would be awesome. 

Can you email me directly?


----------



## lordog

Petersen Family said:


> Are all the villas at Saratoga treehouse villas?  That would be awesome.
> 
> Can you email me directly?



Treehouse villas is a whole other thing. This are 58 points PER NIGHT and only June 12-15 is available. 

Disboards as very strict rules as far as posting personal information. As mentioned, once you have posted 10 times, when you click on a person's profile name, you will see "start a conversation". That's how we can private message one another. There is another spot on here somewhere where you can post "test" the needed amount of times to reach the 10. Sorry, I don't make the rules


----------



## Petersen Family

Seems like I’m past 10. Not your fault just don’t know how to proceed from here though. I definitely want the Saratoga 1 bedroom


----------



## lordog

Petersen Family said:


> Seems like I’m past 10. Not your fault just don’t know how to proceed from here though. I definitely want the Saratoga 1 bedroom



I wish I knew how to fix it for you. When I click on your name to do it myself, I still don't see the ability to start a conversation. I see that on other peoples profile. Do you see it on mine? Click on my profile name then you should see start a conversation. I would book the reservation for you and send a payment request. We can do PayPal, but you would be responsible for the fees or we can do Zelle, which has no fees.  Total before any fees is $2370.  As soon as payment is received, I will give you the confirmation number. I will need the following information:

Names of adults and address
Names and ages of children. 

Email address to send the payment request


----------



## Valerie Grunau

Hi there.  Looking for Sept 20-23 or Sept 21-23 at Saratoga Springs.  Preferred Studio would be great (2 adults, 1 child-age 9).  Thanks for your time


----------



## lordog

Valerie Grunau said:


> Hi there.  Looking for Sept 20-23 or Sept 21-23 at Saratoga Springs.  Preferred Studio would be great (2 adults, 1 child-age 9).  Thanks for your time



Hello, 

Three nights are available in the preferred room 20-23 for a total of 45 points.


----------



## Valerie Grunau

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> Three nights are available in the preferred room 20-23 for a total of 45 points.


----------



## Valerie Grunau

Can I book 21-23?  Thank you so much for the help.  Just let me know how we go about the remainder of the process.


----------



## lordog

Valerie Grunau said:


> Can I book 21-23?  Thank you so much for the help.  Just let me know how we go about the remainder of the process.



Hi Valerie,

Same as my previous poster, I see that you do not have direct message capability. Until you post 10 times, it is not possible. Information needed I will copy from other post:

 I would book the reservation for you and send a payment request. We can do PayPal, but you would be responsible for the fees or we can do Zelle, which has no fees. Total before any fees is $675. As soon as payment is received, I will give you the confirmation number. I will need the following information:

Names of adults and address
Names and ages of children. 

Email address to send the payment request


----------



## Petersen Family

lordog said:


> Hi Valerie,
> 
> Same as my previous poster, I see that you do not have direct message capability. Until you post 10 times, it is not possible. Information needed I will copy from other post:
> 
> I would book the reservation for you and send a payment request. We can do PayPal, but you would be responsible for the fees or we can do Zelle, which has no fees. Total before any fees is $675. As soon as payment is received, I will give you the confirmation number. I will need the following information:
> 
> Names of adults and address
> Names and ages of children.
> 
> Email address to send the payment request



Do you know where this test forum is?

So frustrating


----------



## lordog

Petersen Family said:


> Do you know where this test forum is?
> 
> So frustrating



I'm searching. Not sure either


----------



## lordog

lordog said:


> I'm searching. Not sure either



Ok on the main disboards page scroll all the way down to technical support. Then on there you will find a test page. Post away


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## DigitalOlli

Hello,

Any Studio avaiable  June 15-18 or June 19-22 ?

Thank you very much 

Oliver


----------



## lordog

DigitalOlli said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any Studio avaiable  June 15-18 or June 19-22 ?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Oliver



All booked up except:
Saratoga springs 2 nights 15-17 ( or  3 nights 14-17).

There are some one bedrooms available at Saratoga Springs as well


----------



## lcaix

Hello,

Looking a 2 bedroom Dec 7-10.  Anything available? if yes, what is the cost?

Thank you

Luis


----------



## lordog

lcaix said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking a 2 bedroom Dec 7-10.  Anything available? if yes, what is the cost?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Luis



Hello,

There is a 2 bedroom available at Saratoga springs for all nights:

Standard room 94 points $1410
Preferred room 115 points $1725


----------



## dviper2399

I am looking for something on Oct 19 - 23rd, studio would be preferred.


----------



## lordog

dviper2399 said:


> I am looking for something on Oct 19 - 23rd, studio would be preferred.



Hello,

There are only 2 of those nights available 21-23. Same goes for a 1 bedroom.


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## Mcterry

I am looking for a studio at a monorail resort (or WL) for August 3-10. Any availability?


----------



## dviper2399

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> There are only 2 of those nights available 21-23. Same goes for a 1 bedroom.


What resort? I may still want those dates, & stay at a standard Dis resort 19-21


----------



## lordog

Mcterry said:


> I am looking for a studio at a monorail resort (or WL) for August 3-10. Any availability?


Hello,

There is no availability at any of the desired resorts. All resorts are completely booked. Closest thing would be Old Key West or Saratoga Springs 3-8.  The night of the 8th is not available, then the next two nights are at either of those two resorts.


----------



## lordog

dviper2399 said:


> What resort? I may still want those dates, & stay at a standard Dis resort 19-21


Saratoga Springs 24 points total


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## lordog

Still.have some points available for rent or transfer.


----------



## backpew5

Looking for BCV, BWV or SSR for 4 nights 9/29-10/3 Studio if studio has 2 separate full or queen beds.  WDW Florida


----------



## lordog

backpew5 said:


> Looking for BCV, BWV or SSR for 4 nights 9/29-10/3 Studio if studio has 2 separate full or queen beds.  WDW Florida


Hello,

Only 2 nights available at SSR October 1-3. As far as your bed requests, out of the three you listed, OKW seems to be the only one that has the 2 separate beds. All others are a sleeper sofa for second bed.


----------



## Paige8401

Hi! First time renting so I'm trying to figure out the process.  I'm looking for a 2 bedroom Nov 8-10 anywhere in Disney World area.


----------



## lordog

Paige8401 said:


> Hi! First time renting so I'm trying to figure out the process.  I'm looking for a 2 bedroom Nov 8-10 anywhere in Disney World area.


Hello,

Welcome! The process is pretty simple. Unfortunately, there is only one night available (8th). I also checked for 1 bedrooms and everything is booked.


----------



## Paige8401

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> Welcome! The process is pretty simple. Unfortunately, there is only one night available (8th). I also checked for 1 bedrooms and everything is booked.


Hmm well I'm pretty flexible.  Is there anything in Oct or Nov any weekend? and How much are 2 bedrooms?  Thank you!!!


----------



## lordog

Paige8401 said:


> Hmm well I'm pretty flexible.  Is there anything in Oct or Nov any weekend? and How much are 2 bedrooms?  Thank you!!!


I see availability at Saratoga Springs November 15-17 or November 22-24. Total is 76 points for a total of $1140
Old Key West has the weekend of November 22-24. Total points 72 for a total of $1080


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## sethschroeder

Need 2 Rooms for one of the dates below (4 total adults and 2 kids under 3)

Flexible September for 6 nights is a long shot I know for BWV,BCV,AKV Studio
OR
Looking in January after MLK (Jan 21-27) for BWV,BCV,AKV Studio


----------



## lordog

sethschroeder said:


> Need 2 Rooms for one of the dates below (4 total adults and 2 kids under 3)
> 
> Flexible September for 6 nights is a long shot I know for BWV,BCV,AKV Studio
> OR
> Looking in January after MLK (Jan 21-27) for BWV,BCV,AKV Studio



Hello,

Saratoga springs has studios available in the first two weeks of September, not at any other resorts. 

January has AK kidani savanna view only. 88 points total per room.


----------



## sethschroeder

Thanks for the heads up. We are deciding on what to do this week and will contact you if we want to move forward.


----------



## lordog

sethschroeder said:


> Thanks for the heads up. We are deciding on what to do this week and will contact you if we want to move forward.


Sounds good!


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## shunior

Is there availability for 12/14-12/21 at animal kingdom for a 3 br?


----------



## lordog

shunior said:


> Is there availability for 12/14-12/21 at animal kingdom for a 3 br?


There is no availability for all nights.


----------



## Bene0806

Hi,  can you check June 23-29, Saratoga Springs for a Studio?


----------



## lordog

Bene0806 said:


> Hi,  can you check June 23-29, Saratoga Springs for a Studio?


No full availability. All nights available except 24th and 27th. No full availability at any other resorts.


----------



## Bene0806

lordog said:


> No full availability. All nights available except 24th and 27th. No full availability at any other resorts.


Bummer.  Thank you for checking.


----------



## kristin eyler

Do you still have the 2018 UY points for transfer, if so how many?


----------



## kristin eyler

Do you have any points left for transfer?


----------



## shunior

Hi, is there any availability for Grand CA in December


----------



## lordog

kristin eyler said:


> Do you have any points left for transfer?


Hello,

They have all been banked into 2019 now. I don't think they can be borrowed. If your vacation is after October 2019 then no problem. I have over 200 left


----------



## kristin eyler

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> They have all been banked into 2019 now. I don't think they can be borrowed. If your vacation is after October 2019 then no problem. I have over 200 left


I need these for a vacation Jan 1-4, 2020 so it sounds like it could work. Might need to call member services and confirm that you can transfer those points?


----------



## lordog

kristin eyler said:


> I need these for a vacation Jan 1-4, 2020 so it sounds like it could work. Might need to call member services and confirm that you can transfer those points?


How many do you need?


----------



## kristin eyler

lordog said:


> How many do you need?


60 points


----------



## lordog

kristin eyler said:


> Do you still have the 2018 UY points for transfer, if so how many?


60 points is no problem. Direct message me your info. I'm going into a meeting right now and we can complete the transaction when I am out. Send me payment info as well. I can do Zelle or PayPal.


----------



## kristin eyler

lordog said:


> 60 points is no problem. Direct message me your info. I'm going into a meeting right now and we can complete the transaction when I am out. Send me payment info as well. I can do Zelle or PayPal.


Just talked with my family, and they have decided to change vacation plans so I won't be needing those extra points after all.  Thanks for the offer. Best of luck finding someone else to take them....I'm sure it won't be a problem with the demand for DVC points


----------



## JGINPL

Hello can you tell me what use year you are currently in with those points?  I'm looking into possibly a transfer


----------



## Allison Gauthier

check in and check out dates - Aug 15 - Aug 20th 
desired resort - Will for any resort at Walt Disney.  Preferred Saratoga, or BLT (or any other MK/EP area resort) 
room size - Studio
Thank you!


----------



## lordog

JGINPL said:


> Hello can you tell me what use year you are currently in with those points?  I'm looking into possibly a transfer


October 2019 points for transfer


----------



## lordog

Allison Gauthier said:


> check in and check out dates - Aug 15 - Aug 20th
> desired resort - Will for any resort at Walt Disney.  Preferred Saratoga, or BLT (or any other MK/EP area resort)
> room size - Studio
> Thank you!


Only available is Saratoga Springs. 61 points or 70 for preferred room.


----------



## JGINPL

lordog said:


> October 2019 points for transfer


What is the minimum transfer you would do?  I'm looking at needing around 48 or so points.


----------



## Allison Gauthier

Standard please, preferred is out of my budget.  What would the next steps be?



lordog said:


> Only available is Saratoga Springs. 61 points or 70 for preferred room.


----------



## lordog

JGINPL said:


> What is the minimum transfer you would do?  I'm looking at needing around 48 or so points.


I PM’d you


----------



## lordog

Allison Gauthier said:


> Standard please, preferred is out of my budget.  What would the next steps be?


I private messaged you.


----------



## MamaCrystal

Hello, looking at SSR 2 bedroom standard view 12/7-12/10 for a total of 94 points.  Is this a possibility?  Thanks!


----------



## Jason Jacobson

Any Thursday-Sunday in Sept. or Oct. 2019, either a Studio or 2BR at either Beach Club or Boardwalk as top preference, but really any resort will do.


----------



## lordog

MamaCrystal said:


> Hello, looking at SSR 2 bedroom standard view 12/7-12/10 for a total of 94 points.  Is this a possibility?  Thanks!


Hello,

Yes, it is available and I could book for you. 94 points.


----------



## lordog

Jason Jacobson said:


> Any Thursday-Sunday in Sept. or Oct. 2019, either a Studio or 2BR at either Beach Club or Boardwalk as top preference, but really any resort will do.


Only Saratoga springs and Old Key West have availability. Two bedrooms and studios.


----------



## Trammiedao

Any availability for a studio from 9/28 to either 9/30 or 10/1?  Preferably Animal Kingdom but could do any resort.  Thanks.


----------



## lordog

Trammiedao said:


> Any availability for a studio from 9/28 to either 9/30 or 10/1?  Preferably Animal Kingdom but could do any resort.  Thanks.


Hello,

No availability.


----------



## HRP902

Any 2 bedroom for the week of 9/21 - 9/27?  Any resort, looking at all options. Thanks!


----------



## lordog

HRP902 said:


> Any 2 bedroom for the week of 9/21 - 9/27?  Any resort, looking at all options. Thanks!


Hello,

Saratoga Springs 184 points
Old Key West 181 points


----------



## sjt22

Hello, 

Any standard studio availability check in 26th august 2019 check out 7th september 2019, prefer Saratoga. 

Many thanks 

Sarah


----------



## lordog

sjt22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any standard studio availability check in 26th august 2019 check out 7th september 2019, prefer Saratoga.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Sarah


Hi Sarah,

Not full availability. Basically, all nights available except 29,31,31


----------



## sjt22

lordog said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Not full availability. Basically, all nights available except 29,31,31



Thank you for looking. 

I didn't expect to find availability with star wars opening. 

I am kicking myself for not booking earlier but i wasn't planning a trip this year. 

Too many Disney vlogs watched and I got the Disney blues.


----------



## lordog

Have you considered split stay? It's so easy! Bell services moves your bags for you and you simply go to a park starting at one resort and take the bus from the park to the new resort. We did.it every 3 nights on a nine night stay just to be able to see different resorts.


----------



## shunior

are there any available nights for Grand Californian for July 14-21?


----------



## lordog

shunior said:


> are there any available nights for Grand Californian for July 14-21?


Sorry, no availability.


----------



## sjt22

lordog said:


> Have you considered split stay? It's so easy! Bell services moves your bags for you and you simply go to a park starting at one resort and take the bus from the park to the new resort. We did.it every 3 nights on a nine night stay just to be able to see different resorts.


Hmmmm never really considered this.  Would Saratoga be available for all the other days? Would consider split stay with board walk studio.


----------



## lordog

sjt22 said:


> Hmmmm never really considered this.  Would Saratoga be available for all the other days? Would consider split stay with board walk studio.


29th-2nd is not available at Saratoga Springs so basically is right in the middle of your vacation. There is nothing at boardwalk.


----------



## candyls1

Hi!  I'm looking for 65 points to transfer, and would need to use them this July (our UY is October).  Do you have any points that would work for that situation (never done transfer before so not exactly sure how it works... just know we can't borrow transferred points, so not sure if we would need 2018 points?)  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lordog

candyls1 said:


> Hi!  I'm looking for 65 points to transfer, and would need to use them this July (our UY is October).  Do you have any points that would work for that situation (never done transfer before so not exactly sure how it works... just know we can't borrow transferred points, so not sure if we would need 2018 points?)  Thanks in advance!


Hello,

All points have been moved to 2019 now and I cannot transfer banked points. I can borrow them and book the reservation for you, however.


----------



## candyls1

Thanks for getting back to me!  We only need 65 to complete the reservation.  Thanks though.


----------



## ahardin

Do you have a 6 night stay available in the time frame of oct 25 - nov 13?


----------



## lordog

ahardin said:


> Do you have a 6 night stay available in the time frame of oct 25 - nov 13?


Sorry, no availability


----------



## ahardin

Thanks for looking


----------



## lordog

ahardin said:


> Thanks for looking


No problem!


----------



## shunior

Are there any nights in Grand Californian July 22-31?


----------



## lordog

shunior said:


> Are there any nights in Grand Californian July 22-31?


They are all booked, sorry!


----------



## DMB07

Hi, looking for AKL 8/30-9/2, studio, group of 4
Thanks!


----------



## lordog

DMB07 said:


> Hi, looking for AKL 8/30-9/2, studio, group of 4
> Thanks!


Hello,

Only thing available is Saratoga Springs for two nights of 8/30 and 31.


----------



## drgras68

I am looking for a transfer of 90 points.  I need a transfer rather than rental because I need the flexibility to be able to waitlist and make changes as needed.  Please advise if you are interested.


----------



## lordog

drgras68 said:


> I am looking for a transfer of 90 points.  I need a transfer rather than rental because I need the flexibility to be able to waitlist and make changes as needed.  Please advise if you are interested.


For what use year


----------



## drgras68

I am traveling in November 2019 and January 2020.  I'm not well versed in the use year language.


----------



## drgras68

Since I am currently booking November, I guess as long as the points are valid then.  I can have the DVC rep prioritize the "first to expire" points.


----------



## lordog

drgras68 said:


> I am traveling in November 2019 and January 2020.  I'm not well versed in the use year language.


That would be October 2019 use year points and points cannot be borrowed to be transferred. I just had to bank my 2018 points or lose them so those cannot be used either. You may come across this with other owners because your time frame is next year's points and they cannot be borrowed to be transferred. I guess it would depend on their use year month. Good luck!


----------



## DMB07

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> Only thing available is Saratoga Springs for two nights of 8/30 and 31.




That won't work but thank you so much!


----------



## shunior

I am wondering if Grand Californian is available any days in August ?


----------



## lordog

shunior said:


> I am wondering if Grand Californian is available any days in August ?


All booked up


----------



## Rxdr2013

Hello, Any studio available for check-in 1 night Sept 18,2019? For 2 adults and 2 children. We are staying onsite at WL 19 thru 22 and looking to add a night before so we don't have to stay off site.


----------



## Gooru

Looking at Aulani studio 2 adults + 2 kids - Nov 18-23


----------



## lordog

Rxdr2013 said:


> Hello, Any studio available for check-in 1 night Sept 18,2019? For 2 adults and 2 children. We are staying onsite at WL 19 thru 22 and looking to add a night before so we don't have to stay off site.


There is nothing available.


----------



## lordog

Gooru said:


> Looking at Aulani studio 2 adults + 2 kids - Nov 18-23


Hello,

There is availability! Deluxe studio island garden view for 95 points or poolside garden view for 115 points or ocean view for 125 points


----------



## Gooru

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is availability! Deluxe studio island garden view for 95 points or poolside garden view for 115 points or ocean view for 125 points
> [/QUOTE
> 
> how does this work. I believe i should have the ability to pm later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## lordog

*


----------



## lordog

Go on to the technical support thread and post on test page 10 times. Then click on my profile name and you will see "start a conversation". I clicked on yours and you are still not available. Would you like to book? I can put something on hold for you. Let me know which view. I can take PayPal or Zelle. If PayPal you would be responsible for fees. As soon as payment is received, I would issue the confirmation number to you. When you are able to DM, I could get your info.


----------



## Gooru

lordog said:


> Go on to the technical support thread and post on test page 10 times. Then click on my profile name and you will see "start a conversation". I clicked on yours and you are still not available. Would you like to book? I can put something on hold for you. Let me know which view. I can take PayPal or Zelle. If PayPal you would be responsible for fees. As soon as payment is received, I would issue the confirmation number to you. When you are able to DM, I could get your info.


i posted on the test page last night but i also signed up last night so i think if i have to wait 24hrs should be able to pm tonight.  do you require full payment prior to booking?  i'm new to this so got some quesitons.


----------



## lordog

Gooru said:


> i posted on the test page last night but i also signed up last night so i think if i have to wait 24hrs should be able to pm tonight.  do you require full payment prior to booking?  i'm new to this so got some quesitons.


Sounds good. I would need the payment in full. PayPal takes credit card as well.


----------



## Gooru

lordog said:


> Sounds good. I would need the payment in full. PayPal takes credit card as well.


do you provide references?  thanks will pm you tonight once able


----------



## lordog

Gooru said:


> do you provide references?  thanks will pm you tonight once able


I have a few references. For their privacy, I can DM them to you when able. I don't want to post their names here.


----------



## Vcorley1

Hi Lordog, I am looking to take my 3 year old daughter to Disney as a joint Christmas/Birthday gift. Looking at Dec 29-Jan 6. Interested in Poly or Bay Lake Studios in that order. Can you accommodate based on availability?


----------



## lordog

Vcorley1 said:


> Hi Lordog, I am looking to take my 3 year old daughter to Disney as a joint Christmas/Birthday gift. Looking at Dec 29-Jan 6. Interested in Poly or Bay Lake Studios in that order. Can you accommodate based on availability?


Hello,

There is no availability. That is probably the busiest week all year. Good luck!


----------



## lordog

Bump


----------



## GEOLIZ

looking for a 39 point transfer to add a night to an August Kidani reservation


----------



## lordog

GEOLIZ said:


> looking for a 39 point transfer to add a night to an August Kidani reservation


Hello,

Sorry, I cannot borrow points then transfer.  Points I have left are October 2019


----------



## shunior

Hi Lordog,
I have been trying to get into the Grand Californian for July and August with no luck.  What about September??


----------



## lordog

shunior said:


> Hi Lordog,
> I have been trying to get into the Grand Californian for July and August with no luck.  What about September??


Sorry,
All booked


----------



## marina tony

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2018 points for Transfer or Rent as well as 2019 (October use Year) points for Rent at $15 per point.  I have rented many times.  When asking to check availability, please provide:
> 
> 
> check in and check out dates
> desired resort
> room size
> 
> ***Please note that points are Saratoga Springs: can book 11 months out at SSR or any other resort is 7 months out***
> 
> Thank you so much
> Good evening,
> We are looking to stay at the Aulani checking in on July 24 and checking out on July 27. We are a family of 3 (2 adults and one 18 year old daughter). We would like to stay in a ocean front studio if possible. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Tony Mulholland
> 201-741-6316
> marinatony@aol.com


----------



## lordog

Hello,

Unfortunately only one night is available (25th). Same for other views.


----------



## marina tony

Thank you


----------



## Lupis_J

*I am looking for two room in Disney Aulani. I have two different groups going.*

check in and check out dates
1/5/2020-1/8/2020

desired resort
Aulani

room size
looking for two studio rooms


----------



## lordog

Lupis_J said:


> *I am looking for two room in Disney Aulani. I have two different groups going.*
> 
> check in and check out dates
> 1/5/2020-1/8/2020
> 
> desired resort
> Aulani
> 
> room size
> looking for two studio rooms


Hello,

There is availability with ocean view for 75 points per room.


----------



## Lupis_J

lordog said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is availability with ocean view for 75 points per room.


I will PM you


----------



## mikeymc1115

Able or willing to transfer still? Looking for some additional points to upgrade our Aulani honeymoon in Nov19!


----------



## dzdis19

pm


----------



## Amanda31

Could you check the following:
Check-in: Feb 29, 2020
Check-out: Mar 8, 2020
Resort: Saratoga Springs
Room Size: Studio


----------



## lordog

mikeymc1115 said:


> Able or willing to transfer still? Looking for some additional points to upgrade our Aulani honeymoon in Nov19!


Hello,

No more ability to transfer.


----------



## lordog

Amanda31 said:


> Could you check the following:
> Check-in: Feb 29, 2020
> Check-out: Mar 8, 2020
> Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Room Size: Studio


Hello,

I can tell you that, yes, there is availability for standard 124 points and preferred 148 points. However, I no longer have enough points to complete the reservation.


----------



## traceyg

i need around 150 points to either transfer or rent. I own AKV DVC and my aunt is making a last minute trip at the end of this moth (June). They prefer BLT. Right now a 1bd is open for 4 of their nights.
Do you have any transfer ability?


----------



## lordog

traceyg said:


> i need around 150 points to either transfer or rent. I own AKV DVC and my aunt is making a last minute trip at the end of this moth (June). They prefer BLT. Right now a 1bd is open for 4 of their nights.
> Do you have any transfer ability?


Sorry, I do not have that any more


----------



## Michelle Sinnott

March 14-21, 2020 studio SSR?


----------

